# Ischio-jambier et gainage



## _FraiseTagada

Buongiorno a tutte/i
Devo tradurre un testo sullo sport e non so come si dice "gainage" (quando si ha il core "compresso") e il muscolo "ischio-jambier" in italiano. La parola che trovo fa riferimento al cavallo, ma io cerco la parola per il corpo umano.
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## DEHER

ischio-jambiers = tendine del ginocchio

gainage = allenamento sportivo (?)


----------



## matoupaschat

D'après le Boch (ed.Zanichelli)
*ischiojambier*​agg. sost. al m.(anat.) ischiocrurale: _les (muscles) ischiojambiers_, i muscoli ischiocrurali, gli ischiocrurali.​


----------



## _FraiseTagada

matoupaschat said:


> D'après le Boch (ed.Zanichelli)
> *ischiojambier*​agg. sost. al m.(anat.) ischiocrurale: _les (muscles) ischiojambiers_, i muscoli ischiocrurali, gli ischiocrurali.​


merci matoupaschat, j'avais trouvé juste après mon post. Mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé "gainage"


----------



## matoupaschat

Avec plaisir !
Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée concernant le _gainage._


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour,
À mon avis, on n'a pas une traduction littérale du mot_ gainage_ en italien, on pourrait bien dire _rinforzo posturale_ mais parfois on utilise de préférence le mot français. À ce propos, vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil à cet article, c'est de l'italien suisse mais quand même...
Come trasformare una stanza in una sala fitness - SwissCaution
Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée concernant le mot gainage par rapport au coeur, si j'ai bien compris votre question.


----------



## Martaccia

per l'esercizio isometrico chiamato *gainage*, in italiano usiamo la parola inglese "*plank*". Si dice "stare/rimanere in plank"


----------



## _FraiseTagada

Grazie mille Olazinhok e Martaccia. Avevo trovato "plank" ma per ma faceva riferimento a "planche", che non é lo stesso, perché si puo fare "gainage" in un'altra posizione che "la planche". 
La traduzione è stata inviata al cliente, "rinforzo posturale" mi piace se ho un altro testo cosi. Grazie mille


----------



## Nanon

Olaszinhok said:


> Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée concernant le mot gainage par rapport au cœur, si j'ai bien compris votre question.


C'est peut-être une mauvaise traduction de _core _training (gainage), c'est-à-dire des abdominaux « revus et corrigés ».


> Pour un bon gainage [...] il faut contracter les muscles et c’est là que réside toute la différence avec les abdominaux classiques. Avec les exercices de gainage, on maintient une certaine posture le plus longtemps possible en contraction.
> Source : Gainage : tout savoir sur ses effets, techniques et exercices


Du coup, parler des abdominaux (dans le sens des exercices, pas des muscles) n'est plus à la mode en français. On entend _core _(franglais) et surtout _gainage_. Est-ce la même chose en italien, est-il démodé ou désuet de parler _d'addominali_?


----------

